# Overclock my old pentium II



## AllMIghty (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi guys! 
i wanted to ask how do i overclock my old pentium 2 PC its 

Got a SOYO motherboard don't no wich 
CPU:Intel Pentium II,451 Mhz and 384 mb ram got a Ati Radeon 9700 graphic card and a Sound Blaster audio card


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the PC is OEM the Bios is probably locked or very limited to OC'ing.
If it is a custom build some OC'ing may be possible but probably won't show much improvement.
Brand & Model of the PSU?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## AllMIghty (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello again Tyree and psu is i thing its some black diamond from ASUS i think or
something else


----------

